# Mua hũ sành đựng gạo ở đâu Hà Nội được giá tốt?



## gomsubaokhanh (24/11/21)

Hũ sành đựng gạo Hà Nội nổi tiếng với dòng sành Bát Tràng đanh chắc, độ bền bỉ cao. Tuy nhiên nhiều người lại băn khoăn vì sợ mua phải sành nung non. Đừng lo, đến ngay Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh để sở hữu hũ gạo sành chính hãng Bát Tràng.

*Vì sao nên sử dụng hũ sành đựng gạo?
*
Các vật phẩm đựng gạo này nay đa dạng thiết kế, chất liệu và chủng loại như nhôm, nhựa, gỗ hay mây tre… Tuy nhiên, chúng vẫn tiềm ẩn những nguy cơ về sức khỏe và khả năng bảo vệ gạo khỏi nấm mốc, côn trùng có hại còn hạn chế.
*




*
Dù đã xuất hiện trong đời sống Việt từ hàng trăm năm nay, nhưng hũ sành vẫn là lựa chọn tối ưu được nhiều chị em nội trợ lựa chọn nhờ những ưu điểm dưới đây:



An toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng. Chất sành được chế tác từ công thức riêng của những người nghệ nhân Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh kế thừa từ nhiều đời. Sau đó được đem nung trên 1000 độ C, loại bỏ hoàn toàn các chất độc hại như kim loại nặng, chì…
Có tính hút ẩm tốt, giúp gạo khỏi bị mốc nhờ đặc tính xốp của đất sét. Chúng chứa các lỗ siêu nhỏ dày đặc khiến gạo khỏi ẩm mốc.
Toàn bộ hũ sành đựng gạo đều được làm thủ công. Các họa tiết hoa văn khắc chìm và đắp nổi hoàn toàn bằng bàn tay khéo léo của người nghệ nhân Bát Tràng tài hoa. Hoa văn mềm mại tinh tế, mang ý nghĩa văn hóa và phong thủy.
Hũ sành đựng gạo Hà Nội được sản xuất tại Bát Tràng có nhiều mẫu mã, kích thước. Không chỉ là một vật phẩm đựng gạo, hũ gạo sành còn có thể trang trí, làm đẹp cho không gian phòng bếp.
Độ bền chắc cao, tuổi thọ sử dụng hàng chục năm. Tiết kiệm tài chính cho gia đình.
Dễ dàng vệ sinh lau rửa
Đa tác dụng, đựng các thực phẩm khô như gạo, ngô, lạc, đỗ… cho đến các công dụng khác như ủ tương, làm mắm, làm dưa góp...


Với những công dụng và ưu điểm tuyệt vời trên, lý do gì khiến bạn còn chần chừ mà không sắm ngay một chiếc hũ sành đựng gạo Bát Tràng cho gia đình?

Cách phân biệt hũ sành đựng gạo Hà Nội chuẩn Bát Tràng

Xử lý nỗi lo mua phải hũ sành đựng gạo kém chất lượng, hũ sành nung non dễ vỡ, Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh hướng dẫn bạn một số chi tiết giúp phân biệt hũ sành chuẩn Bát Tràng như sau:

Thứ nhất, hũ sành đựng gạo Bát Tràng có sắc nâu đỏ trầm của đất sét. Những thớ đất đỏ thô được nhào kĩ, sơ chế và tinh luyện thật chất lượng. Sau đó nung ở nhiệt độ cao đến 1300 độ C với thời gian nung lên đến hàng chục giờ nên cho ra sắc màu đặc trưng.

Thứ hai, bề mặt hũ sành đựng gạo Hà Nội Bát Tràng chuẩn không tráng men có độ lì chứ không nhẵn là bóng mịn. Nếu dùng chất sành tráng men, hũ gạo sẽ mất đi khả năng hút ẩm trong sành.

Thứ ba, dùng tay gõ nhẹ vào thân chum, nếu âm thanh phát ra đanh và trong, hũ gạo ấy được nung đủ nhiệt. Ngược lại, khi âm thanh đục trầm, hũ gạo có thể nung non hoặc bị nứt âm.

Xem thêm: https://gomsubaokhanh.vn/hu-sanh-dung-gao-ha-noi-gia-re-hang-chuan-bat-trang.html


----------

